# Third Westfield shopping centre, in Croydon?



## Mr Blob (May 20, 2012)

hey look..........

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-15678692


after Stratford and Shephards Bush, the developer Westfield is planning to bulldoz Croydon's Whitgift centre and build a new shopping centre there


----------



## bromley (May 20, 2012)

The applied for it and weren't successful. They're also after Brent Cross in order to have a north, east, south and west branch.


----------



## Mr Blob (May 20, 2012)

That's news...............what a shame


----------



## Daniel (May 21, 2012)

It annoys me that they didn't call Westfield in Stratford Eastfield.


----------



## Dan U (May 21, 2012)

them and Hammerson iirc are in a bit of a tug of war over it.

Hammersons have wanted to do it for years.

not sure who the Whitgift Foundation is going to choose, but that will be one rich group of schools

here you are, something more recent

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/...ld-to-redevelop-Whitgift-shopping-centre.html

there has been a similar bizarre struggle over the plot of development land down the side of East Croydon station which has been going on for bloody years. still not sure if its been decided/approved.


----------



## sim667 (May 22, 2012)

They should just burn croydon to the ground tbh.


----------



## Kanda (May 22, 2012)

sim667 said:


> They should just burn croydon to the ground tbh.


 
They tried that last year.


----------



## sim667 (May 22, 2012)

And would have got away with it if it wasnt for those pesky kids


----------



## Mr Blob (May 23, 2012)

Kanda said:


> They tried that last year.


did the Whitgift centre get much damage?- heard about carpet store


----------



## TopCat (May 23, 2012)

sim667 said:


> They should just burn croydon to the ground tbh.


Burn this heretic more like!


----------



## Callie (May 23, 2012)

Barely any damage to the high street and shopping centres, police protected them proudly. Fuck all the independent shops though.


----------



## TopCat (May 23, 2012)

Guard the Whitgift was the watchword.


----------



## lang rabbie (May 23, 2012)

The Whitgift Foundation - who own the freehold of the site - favour the Westfield plan, but the investors who hold 75% of the current lease on teh centre favour Hammerson  (who also own Centrale on the other side of North end,  which I understand got planning consent for a major makeover with new cinemas on top last week.)

War declared over Whitgift


----------



## cybertect (May 24, 2012)

Reckon it would be possible to get any new owners to reinstate the spiral concrete ramp? 

It was always my favourite feature of the old Whitgift; great for running up and down when you're a kid.


----------



## Mr Blob (May 25, 2012)

Callie said:


> Barely any damage to the high street and shopping centres, police protected them proudly. Fuck all the independent shops though.


insurance companies grateful


----------

